# Custom Cabinets



## Thunder (May 22, 2004)

Anyone here have recommendations for custom cabinet makers in West Houston/Katy? I need new cabinets in my house after Hurricane Harvey.

Looking for bids.

Thanks!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Mike/MT Stringer..here on 2cool is as good as it gets anywhere on cabinet work...

http://www.2coolfishing.net/ttmbforum/member.php?u=57


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

Check out barkercabinets.com. I first used them at our old house for bathrooms and ordered our Harvey kitchen from them. Solid cabinets


----------

